#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Calendar Insetion | Code Optimization request

## pacosalasv

Hello experts, i copied and modified this code to adequate to particular needs. Its to big and it could be optimized to increase performance and reduce coding lines...

Some one can help me to re-do it in a simple way and/or reduce the code it self?

As well, if its possible... Each Month Calendar can have an unique identifier?_ (Eg. Jan2020, Feb2021,MontYear...)_

Thanks a lot for help and support!!




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

